

Zuck's Political Group Is Trashing Obamacare and Promoting Wildlife Oil Drilling - k-i-m
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-political-group-promotes-oil-and-gas-2013-4

======
tptacek
Not that I want to vouch for what this article is saying, but what do you
expect out of a single-issue political action committee? This is the problem
with single-issue direct political action: it tends to make the ends justify
the means.

(This is a nakedly political article, so, of course, I flagged it.)

------
STRiDEX
What is the point of a headline like this? I understand that Zuck and facebook
are very trendy and click catching, but doesn't necessarily mean Zuck is
running about promoting the destruction of wildlife like the title implies.

It should be obvious why a group founded by Republicans would not want
Obamacare. Republicans do not agree with Democrats? Madness.

------
fakeer
What I don't get, and I say this also because I really don't understand the
politics of the most famous country on the planet sitting 1000s of kilometres
away and where I have been t0 just once, are the following:

1\. There's one guy who doesn't give a shit about people privacy being
private.

2\. As a matter of fact he gives a lot of shit about people's privacy not
being private and constantly tries ways to make it as public as possible.

3\. There are many creepy attributes which are generally attributed to that
guy, which includes cheating, betrayal, (maybe) fraud etc.

4\. That very guy starts a group/foundation with many heavyweights' name as
founders.

5\. And somehow we expect that guy to be Santa Claus!

IMHO in this age we need to see _who_ is the guy who is saying his _crusade_
is the _good_ one.

